# Hair dryer



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I have been using my hand held dryer on Lacey and would like to get a dryer that I don't have to hold. Any suggestions?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen one at PetsMart. Can't find it on there website. 

I found one on the internet called SuperDuck. It is around $50.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

If you don't want to spend ALOT of money, you could look for a hair dryer holder. I saw one at "As Seen On TV" store, for less than $10. Let us know what you find and how it works for you...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ohhh, check out ryans pet www.ryanspet.com

petsmart orders from them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I got mine on petedge. It was like $20 or $25. It works great!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks all. This week I will be purchasing either a new dryer or holder for the dryer. Every week it seems I think of something else I just NEED to buy for her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got a hair dryer on a stand from www.petedge.com.
It was only like 20$...and it a great dryer!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

For Christmas my family purchased the "Hair Made" dryer stand and a new dryer that has settings for cool, warm, hot, low and high. I just love it. I know you can buy these at Ulta, that is where my husband went, but I also think you could get the Hair Made one line. He said the stand was under $20.

Judi


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 26 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I got a hair dryer on a stand from www.petedge.com.
> It was only like 20$...and it a great dryer!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi I went to the link and only see hair dryers for 100 and up...
can you list the stand or dryer you got. Thanks


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jul 26 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I went to the link and only see hair dryers for 100 and up...
can you list the stand or dryer you got. Thanks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84680
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is the one that I have....

Dryer!

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jul 26 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I went to the link and only see hair dryers for 100 and up...
can you list the stand or dryer you got. Thanks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84680
[/B][/QUOTE]
Top Performance Professional Pet Dryer 1875 Watts 
Crazy Dog 1875 Watt Diffuse It Ionic Dryer


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow these are great.. just what I was looking for.


----------

